# webcam on TV



## nikeman (Oct 4, 2006)

I am planning on buying an xbox live vision cam for me and my sister so I can talk to her and see my nephew on my tv. My parents do not have an xbox and do not want to have one of course, but I want them to be able to talk to them too from their living room. They use a webcam now and they love it, but honestly it sucks. They use AIM and it always freezes up on them and disconnects every couple minutes! They have a home entertainment system which has USB ports for adding pictures and stuff like that, but I am wondering if they make anything that will allow them to connect a webcam to the TV maybe using a wifi connection to video chat live like they do on the webcam. Is this possible to do?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

one word: skype


----------



## nikeman (Oct 4, 2006)

i have heard that before but what exactly is it?

Also, that looks to be just a webcam service and I want them to be able to use their TV with the web cam to talk to my sister and nephew through their xbox live vision cam. How could that work?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

The TV won't pick up a video feed. It's only designed to read images off of flash drives and the such. 

The xbox system only works with itself, and requires xbox LIVE on top of that (meaning a fast connection). 

However, if it is a true xbox device, microsoft has the XP and vista drivers avaliable for it. So you can use the xbox cameras on your PC's and communicate via skype.


----------

